# Potbelly pirate



## potbellypirate (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello. Since we are new to this site, I thought it would be good to introduce ourselves and let you all know what we are up to. My wife and I are in our early sixties and have been married 24 years. We live in a coastal town in Southern California and love the ocean. We recently purchased a 24' Bayliner sport fishing boat, so far unnamed. I'll refer to myself as Pot Belly Pirate, and my lovely wife will be known as Pirate's Wench. I've only recently begun learning to operate a computer and use the internet/ My lovely wench is courageously trying to teach me some skills necessary for internet use. After 45 years in the construction industry, the keyboard is a frustrating no-man's land for me.

Several years ago I was given a beautiful 44' Gulfstar sailboat which had dragged anchor and washed onto the rocks two weeks previously during an on-shore storm. The owner had removed doors, drawers, electrical instruments, etc. (Basicallly all easily removable equipment and boat parts during the two weeks the boat was on the beach.) My plan was to rescue the boat, repair and refurbish it and have it for my personal use and for a local youth program. 

After a month of equipment rentals, and a lot of hard work raising out of rising sand and removing tons of sand from the boat preparing to move it from the beach, a generous local contractor carried the 30,000 lb. boat to a nearby road using two huge earth-moving machines. I hired a crane to load the boat onto a large semi-truck trailer then took it to storage. Unfortunately the hull damage and previously removed equipment and parts made repair and refurbishment far more expensive than the value of the boat if completed. It then became a demolition/salvage project.

The salvage storage site cost $100/wk (due to insurance, dust, etc.). In my spare time I removed all marketable equipment and materials as was practical then hired an excavator to demolish the hull and paid a disposal company to haul the debris away. Total out of pocket cost of the entire project was horrible. (Around $3000 equipment rental for the project fighting surf and rising sand on the beach, $1500 for the crane to load it on the truck, !1400 for hauling and rental of trailer during demolition and $1200 for demolition site for 3 mo.) The contractor who carried the boat from the beach forgave his cost of several thousand dollars so my out of pocket cost was approximately $8000 and 350 hours of hard work put into the project. 

My present effort is to market the equipment, gear and materials I salvaged from the boat. I will be selling the gear through the classified sections of the forum. 

I have for sale many high quality items in good condition. These include:
Mast: 52' oval aluminum mast and 17' boom w/ 3 mounted Barrient winches
Auto-pilot system: Danforth steering head 28" wheel w/ underdeck Neco mechanical electric auto-pilot system
Windless: Frans Tigress windless 1,000 watt
Propeller: Autostream self-feathering 3 blade propeller 18" w/ new zinc, also propeller shaft 1"X69"
Furling systems: Hyde streamstay one solid rod roller furler system
Hood Mark 7 roller furler system w/ 9" reel w/ new sealed stainless steel bearings in reel
Winches: Barient stainless 2 speed winches: 2 #28, 2 # 21, and 2 #18 single speed
Bronze through-hull fittings and valves in good condition
2 porcelain toilets and holding tank
Many teak wood trim pieces in assorted shapes, sizes and lengths
Several Teak round cornered door frames with retainer pieces (no doors)
Stainless bow pulpit and stern rail and side stantions

We will be listing these items in the classified section of the forum with more detail, photos and prices.......Til then Potbelly Pirate and Wench


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Hope you make out , looks like you got in deep...Dale


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

seems to me mate that the guifstar is the pirates wench. You've taken her, stripped her, selling her until she untill she has nothing left to sell then likely abandoned to a lonely salvage yard or rippers jaws.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! If you have trouble selling, or decide you don't want the hassle any more, check with http://www.minneysyachtsurplus.com; Minney might buy some of it from you.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

jimgo said:


> Welcome aboard! If you have trouble selling, or decide you don't want the hassle any more, check with http://www.minneysyachtsurplus.com; Minney might buy some of it from you.


will do, asleep at the wheel. Thanks
I drive a lot, 40-50k per year, so I love cruise control allows me to put my feet up, sip a beer and relax as the country rolls buy.


----------

